# Uni-MTB Radln Erlangen



## wotan_S_rache (28. April 2005)

für alle dies interessiert: Profil und Ansicht der Tour heute









Ralf


----------



## lowfat (29. April 2005)

Arrghh, das ist ein Stich in mein Herz wenn ich sehe was Ihr da für schöne Sachen fahrt. Neid!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sideshowbob (29. April 2005)

hallo ...

etz sach amol, hast denn du die nedde draufsicht ah in a wengala größer?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. April 2005)

also im augenblick nicht, aber der schoene teil, die trails
sehen so aus




das ganze findet sich unterhalb von kalchreuth, richtung erlangen


----------



## up_qualing (29. April 2005)

Sach mal was ist das den für ein tolles Tool? 
Wo gibt´s das denn?

Gruß


----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. April 2005)

up_qualing schrieb:
			
		

> Sach mal was ist das den für ein tolles Tool?
> Wo gibt´s das denn?
> 
> Gruß


naja, der pfad ist mit einem garmin etrex legend 
http://www11.guenstiger.de/gt/main.asp?produkt=157058
aufgenommen und dann in magic maps importiert.....
http://www.magicmaps.de/
(in meinem fotoalbum sind weitere tracks und beisspiele)


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (30. April 2005)

ey sach mal fahrn bei der UNI auch geile und bockige Mädelz mit???
nicht für mich aber mein Kumpeln braucht sowas.


----------



## schlupp (2. Mai 2005)

Also bis jetzt ist es eine rein männliche Veranstalltung


----------



## wotan_S_rache (2. Mai 2005)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Also bis jetzt ist es eine rein männliche Veranstalltung


na da tust du aber den paar maedchen unrecht, schlupp


----------



## sunflower (2. Mai 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> na da tust du aber den paar maedchen unrecht, schlupp


Ich glaub, der will die einfach nur schützen...


----------



## schlupp (2. Mai 2005)

Sorry, ich vergas. Schande über mich  
Aber willig sind die trotzdem nicht, zumindest würde ich sie nicht so einschätzen.

Jetzt bin ich aber lieber wieder still, bevor ich mich hier in irgendetwas verstricke   

So long
Schlupp

Sorry @ girls @uni-mtb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. Mai 2005)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt bin ich aber lieber wieder still, bevor ich mich hier in irgendetwas verstricke


BigSmile


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (3. Mai 2005)

Danke für die Infos...

ist ja net für mich, sondern für nen Kumpel...der lebt voll fürs Biken und kann auch über gar nichts anderes mehr reden. Und "normale" Mädelz finden Geschichten über Bmx Rennen und welcher Dämpfer am besten funzt halt net so prickelnd. Genausowenig wie er es ertragen kann wenn über Miss Sixty und Urlaub auf Ibiza gelabbert wird.
Ausserdem muss sie sportlich sein...also nichts schwabeliges am Bauch und kein Flacharsch...also figur halt super...muss sein denn fette Mädelz gibts ja wie Sand am Meer und wenn er schon einen gestählten Body vom Biken hat erwartet er das auch von seiner Freundinn.
Desweiteren muss sie nen bischen pervers sein, und auch mal ein paar derbe Sprüche wegstecken können. Des heisst wenn wir abends des Saufen anfangen und abfällig werden auch mal mitlachen und sich net angewiedert wegdrehen oder beleitigt sein.
Ordendlich muss sie auch sein, denn irgendjemand muss ja die Bude nen bischen sauber halten. Kochen ist nicht so wichtig das kann er selber ganz gut  
Ausserdem solltest du darauf verzichten können am WE abends in die Disse zu gehen....nee du wirst die WE`s im Bus aufm Campingplatz in diversen Bikeparks Europas verbringen.

Falls sich eine angesprochen fühlt bitte melden...
achja keine Tussen sondern nur richtig krasse Mädelz die fürs Biken leben.


----------



## schlupp (3. Mai 2005)

Könnte mir aber gut vorstellen, dass die Suche in diesem Thread nicht wirklich das richtige ist.   

Kenne viele studierende Mädels, und ich wüßte nicht eines, was auf diese "nette" Kontaktanzeige reagieren würde. 

So long
Schlupp


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. Mai 2005)

so und das wars heute .... ich entschuldige mich nochmals oeffentlich, dass ich dem lowfat die falsche zeit gesagt habe -<ich hau mir aufm kopf>-








der blick vom hetzles:


----------



## Kettenmassaker (16. Mai 2005)

Hi Ralf, leider werden mir die Fotos (trotz anmeldung) nicht angezeigt. kannst du sie mir nochmal per email schicken ([email protected]). Danke! 
Schlupp, haste mittwoch mal kurz zeit, dass ich mir den flaschenhalter abholen kann? Sag bescheid
Benno


----------



## StefanS. (25. Mai 2005)

Servus !

Wie sieht es ,morgen mit biken aus?
Könnten ja wenns allen passt auch ein bisschen früher fahren als um 18uhr.


MFG Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. Mai 2005)

StefanS. schrieb:
			
		

> Servus !
> 
> Wie sieht es ,morgen mit biken aus?
> Könnten ja wenns allen passt auch ein bisschen früher fahren als um 18uhr.
> ...


servus stefan

schau mal in den erlangen nightride thread. wir starten ab N. vielleicht haste ja lust. ist ein schoenes gebiet. gib bitte bescheid ob du kommst, damit wir warten..

ralf


----------



## StefanS. (25. Mai 2005)

hi Ralf!

Nee ich wollte nur eine Runde um Erlangen fahren.Bevors aber dann dunkel wird.

MFG Stefan


----------



## schlupp (25. Mai 2005)

Also wenn Stefan Lust hat, könnte ich ihn mit einpacken und mit nach Nbg nehmen. Hätte gerade Auto, was groß genug ist. 
Wenn das nicht passt, wäre ich um 18 Uhr( vielleicht auch schon 17,30 ?) an der Uni.

So long
Schlupp


----------



## schlupp (25. Mai 2005)

Habe gerade gesehen, dass és um vormittags geht. Da kann ich nicht. Da bin ich leider schon verplant


----------



## StefanS. (25. Mai 2005)

hi Schlupp!

Dann treffen wir uns morgen so um 17.30 vor der uni,oder willst du erst um 18uhr fahren und mal sehen wer noch so alles kommt?

Muß vormittag/nachm. auch was machen(lernen).


MFG Stefan


----------

